# Neveks 120G Shallow reef biuld



## Nevek67 (Feb 27, 2015)

If you guys want to check out my build thread you can here. I'll try and keep this one updated also but for sure will be at the link.

http://thefragtank.ca/community/threads/neveks-120-shallow-reef-build.19621/

Kevin


----------

